# Montgomery-Toombs county areas



## mikelogg (Oct 1, 2007)

Didn't know if a thread had been started for this area,if not here it is.I was on my lease in Tarrytown this weekend and it was hot and dry as a bone.Saw lots of deer and they looked healthy.Saw quite a bit of buck sign alsne hog killed last weekend with a bow.Looking good for the firearms opener,hoping for rain and cooler weather.


----------



## mikelogg (Oct 18, 2007)

Nobody in onion country wana talk?Ok i'll just talk to myself.One of our members killed two eight pointers this week black powder hunting.He said the bucks are really moving during the day.You know what that means.Cant wait for saturday.Good luck all.


----------



## BigBlack (Oct 30, 2007)

I hunt outside of lyons.  have some pics of spikes and does but no big bucks yet.  I have moved my cam to a spot with a few scrapes in hopes of finding something.

Will wait until Dec. or so before I start bagging any does.  Want to give myself a little time for a decent buck before desturbing.


----------



## bustindeer (Oct 30, 2007)

Brother dropped a nice 8 point on 10-27-07 Cousin dropped a nice 7 point  and I spooked 2 going into my stand on sat evening saw some video from my cousins stand where a buck had his nose in the air with no care in the world on what was going on around him thinking rut is going to hit soon coming down this weekend for my vacation I'll let ya'll know how things go


----------



## mikelogg (Nov 5, 2007)

A friend of mine hunted our lease in Tarrytown this weekend (11-3) and said its on.Bucks chasing does.He saw 5 bucks saturday.Its time to hunt boys.Good luck.


----------



## southern_pride (Nov 14, 2007)

*hey*

there's no deer in Toombs/Mont. county. So you migh as well stay home. 

Southernpride
Right smack dab in the middle of onion country.

PS. PM me some time, Benton Lee's is back open. We'll have to to go see if it's as good as it was.


----------

